# Half Round Machine Shed



## Gunner1977 (Oct 30, 2016)

What is the standard height of a 40 x 80 half round machine shed?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Gunner1977 said:


> What is the standard height of a 40 x 80 half round machine shed?


Are you referring to a Arch or Hoop building?

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Gunner1977 said:


> What is the standard height of a 40 x 80 half round machine shed?


Well, if its half round, I would say 20 ft....sorry I couldn't resist...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not sure if there is a standard height, on our hoop buildings the 38 footers are taller than the 40 footers, all depends on how the arch is formed.


----------



## befsoklit (Dec 9, 2021)

I don't think there is a standard height. It basically depending on what you want. I've seen people use 20 ft, some 30ft, some 40 ft, depending on your spec. But the most common size of machine shed is this Urban Sheds | Premium Outdoor Structures Built by Local Craftsmen


----------

